# Oscillating fan ?



## czar712 (Nov 24, 2020)

i have a question on the oscillating fan in the corner. i can put it on low oscillate and it hits the plant constantly ? Is that ok ? Do i raise my plant or fan? or do i point it against the wall and let the air bounce off the wall for air flow? Or is it fine on the low oscillate? during the day i turn the plant at least 3 times a day so one spot doesn't get beat up the whole time.  i have also stopped it from oscillating and pointed it against the wall she wasn't getting beat up as much so is that airflow ok too? When  the fan is stationary it seems like it doesn't beat up the plant as much . What is the best way to go? thanks for the help.                      PS I also have a fan out of picture pointing at the top of the light. that fan also hits the plant on the lower right hand side. i have it pointing to both.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2020)

You shouldn't beat up your plants.  A light breeze is fine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2020)

All your trying to do is move fresh air around your grow room. Its okay if your plants move a little just dont beat them up. Seedlings need movement because it builds up a strong stem,,but even then you just want them to move a little not bend to the ground.


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 25, 2020)

Wind burn or stress is a real thing. You want enough air to wiggle the branches a little.  This and especially if you add silica will really help the overall health of your plants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

Sorry My Mind has never been the same since my accident


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 26, 2020)

I like to aim the fan at the walls of the tent on an angle and the plants get all the indirect wind, moving in sort of a swirl around the interior.


----------



## czar712 (Nov 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


Zthe first pick is what i felt I was doing to them but exaggerated a little


----------

